# Bike Rack Question



## JasonScottCarter (Mar 23, 2006)

I am new to mountain biking and I have a 1998 Pontiac Grand AM that I need a bike rack for. My trunk has a spoiler on it though. Is there any truck mounted bike racks that can work with spoilers. I have been looking at pictures and I was wondering if the bars would be high enough to go over my spoiler and rest on the roof of trunk behind it. 

I don't have a trailer hitch on this car, and I don't even know if I can get one mounted on this car. 

My other option is a roof rack, but I dread having to lift my bike up on my roof each time I go anyplace with it, plus they cost a lot more. 

Does anybody have any good trunk or roof rack suggestions?

I can send pictures of my car if anybody wants to see what I am working with here later this evening. Thanks!


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

There are a few options. First as for the trunk mounted ones there are tonnes out there and I am sure there is one that will work.. I think that it will be more a matter of trial and error to find one that fits. I know the stores around here have ones that are demo ones just to solve that problem. You just go and try it and most are really helpful. I had the same problem a couple years ago and we found an adjustable one that we just made sit at an odd angle and it worked perfectly (well till someone rear ended me and totaled the bike).

The trailer hitch is an option on 99% of cars, just depends on money and if there is one made or you have to adapt one. If its for bikes only some places will install one that will not pull a trailer but will hold 300 lbs for a bike rack.

Roof racks are great and you are right once you start getting all the adaptors and bike holders can add up fast (try the local classified's you might find one used and cheap) or even a Local bike store that can find one for you used, people often put up ads for things like that in the store. 

As for a specific model, just go to the store and try, someone will say one specific model and you will never find it with Murphey and his laws.
But its just my 2 cents!


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Feb 23, 2006)

According to the Saris fit guide the Saris Bones 2 or 3 will work. I just bought the 3 and love it. I bought it from ebikeworld on E-Bay. I got it for around $100 including shipping. It was brand new. It is regarded as being one of the best. I have to agree. We have ours mounted on the back of our Pontiac Montana but I have a Pontiac Grand Prix with the spoiler and it will fit it. Good Luck. Oh, the only difference between the Saris bones 2 and 3 is the number of bikes it will carry. I also use mine as a work stand. Works great.


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

Get the Sais bones. I can almost guarantee that it will work on your car.
I had a pontiac firebird before and was surprised to see that it worked on the car. Even though they did not recommend it for this car, but i purchased it anyways.

The Saris is pretty stiff once its on and easy to remove and put on. The feature that made this stand out from all the other trunk racks is the fact the is came no where near the spoiler when I put it on.


----------



## JasonScottCarter (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah, juding by the pictures on line, that thing will work with my car. My spoiler is really small, it should fit over it. I think I will order one. Thanks everyone.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Saris Bones is hands down the best trunk mount rack out there, and it fits over spoilers (but check their guide or dry fit one at a lbs first to be sure) One thing that the Saris requires is a bumper to sit on. You do have a bumper right. Keep in mind that long hauls with several bikes can damage your plastic bumper cover as almost all the weight is uphelp by bumper.

Want mine? Bones 2.....used 4 times maybe....


----------



## JasonScottCarter (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah, I DO have a bumper. LOL I can't take you up on your offer yet. Gotta wait to payday to see if I have the cash for one first. If not, I will have to save a little this time, and then the paycheck after next take some money out and get it. 

Thanks a lot though.


----------



## eddieselement (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey Jayson I drive a 1988 Chevy Nova and if you know the cars its the 4 cyl small kind of cars. Anyway I added a hitch to my car and it was'nt hard. I had to make two holes in the bumper alittle larger but the other wholes were there and it bolted to it. Also you could go to Uhaul and they might have one to put on. I paid 100.00 for the hitch. Thats a rout you can try. Here is a link for you that I found it you go this direction.

http://search.cartserver.com/search...words=1998&keywords_2=PONTIAC+GRAND+AM&GO=GO!


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

get a hitch, its worth it, then look at the thule t2, saris cycle on, yakima hook up, or the swagman xc i just through alot of research and went with a thule t2, everyone seems to love this rack, i havent recieved mine yet but will post a review by next week when i do....


----------



## dumpy (Apr 17, 2005)

Ha I would pull the spoiler off... on a front wheel drive car its not doing you any good anyway... on a serious note I think most trunk mounted racks would be able to fit around the spoiler. I used to have kind of a cheapy one and the way it adjusted would be compatible to mounting it around the spoiler. I would be more concerned about your bike being able to fit on the rack. Trunk mounted racks (of the two bar, fit in the frame style) are not the most frame friendly ways to carry your ride.


----------

